# A4Svapes juice



## JurgensSt (26/8/18)

Any vape shops in JHB stock juice from A4SVapes ??


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/18)

Second this? The range is incredible, totally different to anything else.


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

Not sure vut i know takealot stocks it


----------



## JurgensSt (28/8/18)

Takealot only has 30ml.

Jump found them on Facebook and send them a message.

@Cornelius - will let you know when I get feedback


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

Didnt know sorry 


Not many vendors in Durban stock them either. Only one i know that does is to hell and back


----------



## A4S Vapes (29/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Any vape shops in JHB stock juice from A4SVapes ??


@JurgensSt , Our only stockist in JHB at the moment is TTH is Carlswald Shopping Centre in Midrand. We have had a great response to our juices from the community and vendors during Vapecon so we are expecting to be stocked in a few stores on that side very soon.



Cornelius said:


> Second this? The range is incredible, totally different to anything else.


@Cornelius , Thank you so much for your kind words. We are very glad you are enjoying the juices.



JurgensSt said:


> Takealot only has 30ml.
> 
> Jump found them on Facebook and send them a message.
> 
> @Cornelius - will let you know when I get feedback


We have just chatted to our Takealot vendor and they will be placing an order with us during the week which will include 60ml bottles and possibly 100ml bottles as well.



Modyrts said:


> Didnt know sorry
> 
> 
> Not many vendors in Durban stock them either. Only one i know that does is to hell and back


@Modyrts , Quite the contrary we are stocked in the following stores in KZN:
E-cig Inn
Ohm My Ecig
Vape Decadence
Vape Trade Club Durban
Cloud Factory
Durban City Vapes
Elite Vapery
Gadget Fundi
Premium Vapes
Rocka Vape Lounge
Smoky Land
Cosmic Vape Co
TTH
Smoldering Vapes

We are looking forward to spending more time in JHB, building some great relationships and getting our juices out to all you stellar people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

It was great to have you with us at VapeCon @A4S Vapes 
And looking forward to more interactions in the future.

Am pleased to report that A4S Vapes is in the process of signing up here on ECIGSSA as a supporting vendor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A4S Vapes (29/8/18)

Silver said:


> It was great to have you with us at VapeCon @A4S Vapes
> And looking forward to more interactions in the future.
> 
> Am pleased to report that A4S Vapes is in the process of signing up here on ECIGSSA as a supporting vendor



It was an absolute pleasure being there @Silver and meeting the team responsible for putting together such an awesome event. We are still so humbled by the manner in which we were received and the amazing response we have had from the general vaping community and vendors alike. Kudos to all of you. Keep up the great work

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/18)

Thanks for sending my juice to JHB and for the free t-shirt






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## A4S Vapes (18/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks for sending my juice to JHB and for the free t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JurgensSt said:


> Thanks for sending my juice to JHB and for the free t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure @JurgensSt 

Hope you enjoy them and Thanks for the support!


----------

